# thunderstorm questions



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey guys i just was looking at a wizzard thunderstorm on a site and did some reading about this chassis. my question is is this the wizard answer to a gjet? and do they behave like a gjet? i sold my g 2 weeks ago cuz it seemed to be just like a magnet car (very stickey) in the turns and crazy fast! i guess i likem just a bit slower and something you really had to pay attention to drive it.seems silly to be squauckin bout a car that flies and sticks good! just an inquirey? if you have 1 of these thunderstorms maybe you could chime in ? thanx for reading this.:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Thunderstorm is the Wizzard version of the in-line brass weight car. So, yes, it is like the G-Jet. However, the Wizzard chassis is designed to run at full voltage versus the G-Jet's 12V. 

I jave the G-Jet but haven't scored the Tstorm yet (my pusher only had the G...). At 12V, the G is pretty fun since it can slide where a magnet car won't. I am fundage-challlenged so the Tstorm will have to wait.

I'm pretty sure one or more of the East Coast clubs run the Thunderstorm.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The G-jet has a 9 ohm arm @ 12 volts. The T-Storm runs the conventional
6 ohm arm @ 12 to 18 volts.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You can run any of these cars at any voltage you want. None of these arms are really designed to run at a specific voltage. If you run them at higher voltages they will go faster. Pretty radical, huh? A Thunderstorm runs perfectly fine at 12 volts or any other voltage you choose. When my niece and nephew come over I turn the voltage down to 10 volts with stock magnet cars and they have a blast and I have less marshaling duty. If they keep wrecking with abandon I turn the juice down even more.

Aurora put arms ranging between 6 ohms and 20 ohms in TJets many decades ago. You can run them at any voltage you want.

The big advantage of running slot cars at 12 volts is the relatively low cost of 12 volt DC power supplies. By contrast, 18 volt power supplies are somewhat uncommon and therefore more expensive. Incidentally, 24 volt power supplies are also much more common than 18 volt to 22 volt units. 

All of the brass weight inline cars still have considerable magnetic downforce from the motor magnets, they just have less downforce. In fact they are stickier and faster (and more refined) than an Aurora G-Plus but still similar in principle.

I've run both Thunderstorms and GJets and they are interesting but not a radical departure. There are other ways to achieve something less sticky than a Tomy/Tyco/Life-Like car right out of the package. 

If you have a Storm already you can just buy a weight kit and convert your Storm into a Thunderstorm. But don't expect a radical difference from say an Aurora G-Plus. 

All slot cars are inherently tunable and have a wide performance curve that extends over their range of operating voltages. You can tailor the behavior of a car through several means including gearing, ride height to increase or decrease magnetic downforce, shoe tension, shoe contact patch, traction weights, body weight, front to back and side to side balance, etc. When you turn up or turn down the voltage you move the operating and performance envelope one way or the other. Cars like the Thunderstorm, and to a greater extent the GJet, have been purpose built and pre-tuned to a specification that provides a specific performance envelope under specific operating conditions. It's a spec-built car intended to achieve functional and performance parity with little deviation between copies of the same product. That's what the manufacturer sets it up for from a product positioning and differentiation standpoint. But from a technical standpoint it's still just a conventional slot car and it is as tunable and fully functional across the same range of operating voltages as any other HO slot car ever built.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. i kinda get it. these newer cars come with such strong motor magnets they just stick to the trak and can make warp speed.guess i,ll stick with the old stand-by tjets. thanx fellas for the input and comments.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Look at my Tyco Jet Post*

This might be just what you are looking for. Cheap and the car slides in the corners, more like a T-Jet. The only recent change I have made is .450 silicone sponge tires.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

I would say they are a similiar feel to the MT/XT cars...and as mentioned if they are too fast, turn down the voltage! MASCAR does run them quite often, and we host the Thunder Cup March 19th 2011 for the Tjet and ThunderStorm on a great routed 6 lane track: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Gjet vs. Wizzard..*

Joegri...

I caught the statement that you sold your G2 and saw the Wizzard Thunderstorm. Remember there are SG+ that are very fast and "sticky" out of the box, even moreso if you change some tires, etc. Then BSRT offered the G2 which was basically a hopped up SG+. That was a very successful home track car that was ready out of the package to really fly. Next came the G3. This was the first huge step from the original SG+, and now the G3R rounds out the BSRT missles. The Gjet however is a much slower, tuned, spec series car the promotes some speed, required driving skills, and side by side racing.

Check what you sold.. G2s and Gjets are very much a different animal. Gjets are super sweet..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey smokin it was a g jet that i sold . our boy hollywood has it.


----------

